# 1972 Sekine SHS



## bikemonkey (Sep 10, 2019)

This bicycle was made in Japan. Sekine's next year's production then moved to Canada as indicated in this excellent article on the company posted at re-cycle.com

http://re-cycle.com/History/sekine.aspx

And the importer, Beacon Cycles, is still in business with a slight name change to Beacon Cycling. They were founded in 1930 - link to company history. https://www.mtbr.com/bikeshops/united-states/new-jersey/Monmouth/beacon-bicycle-howell.html


----------

